# 1500 Calorie Diet



## ANCAM (Dec 29, 2005)

My younger brother is 5*11, 240 his doctor put him on a 1500 calorie diet, BUT didnt give him and meal choices or suggestions. Any ideas?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2005)

go to another doctor?

more info needed. weight, age, why he's going to the doctor. etc.


----------



## ANCAM (Dec 29, 2005)

He is 24. about 240 and 5'11.  He went for his routine physical and the dr. told him he needed to drop about 35 pounds. Any ideas on a diet plan? The whole 1500 cal thing just didnt sound right to me though.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 29, 2005)

good grief -- RED FLAG!!!! help him to change doctors immediately. on 1500 calories a day at that size he is starving. can't drop calories that quick to lose weight, not healthy at all.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

never go to a doctor for diet/nutrition advice, unless they studied this on their own or specialized in this, diet/nutrition is not part of medical school training.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with Rob - He should really see a Registered Dietician if he requires that much help with his diet.

Does he exercise?


----------



## ANCAM (Dec 29, 2005)

He works out (so he says). He used to help me with different exercises (back in the day) but he got this desk job about year or so ago and its just been down hill for him. I just feel bad, I want to help but i dont even know where to begin with him.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

he should start by eating "clean", don't worry so much about calories, eat small clean meals, no fast food or junk food. he could start a beginner work-out routine like a full body 2-3 times per week, and a couple of cardio sessions. 

the doctor's diet advice is rediculous.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 29, 2005)

When I first started I was 235 and 5' 11"

I went on 1800 calories and lost 12 pounds in the first 2 weeks.  Since then I have changed it to 2200 calories and still lose 1-2 pounds a week depending on if there are cheat days in there or not and how closely I stay on my workout schedule.  Currently 208.

Yeah he could definitely do more than 1500... but exercise is important.  With no exercise and 1500, he will just be hungry and grumpy all the time (and probably cheating)


----------



## Moses (Dec 29, 2005)

1500 will bring your brother into a severely catabolic state. 

Yea he will lose weight but he will sure as heck lose alot of muscle.

The composition of his diet is critical as well as many other things. Check out the links stickied here on cutting. Although there might not be an ideal diet for him there, the background info is extremely helpful. Basic things like his macronutrient ratio (protiens to carbs to fats) etc and timing of meals and the type of workouts are all factors.

And I would agree with the others here. Get another doctor. The one that gave him that advice is...begging for a lawsuit.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

Moses said:
			
		

> And I would agree with the others here. Get another doctor. The one that gave him that advice is...begging for a lawsuit.



or have him come here.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

i went for a physical checkup yesterday and my doctor goes like this

"Have you been in good health? What do you do for fun"

"I weight train, it's one of my hobbies"

"That's good, do you take any supplements?"

"Yes, whey protein and creatine"

"Whey is good, but i would stay away from the creatine. It's not the best choice for you because it does have side effects."

"Trust me, i know what i'm doing.."

Then he goes on and on about all this bullshit and i just tuned out until he finished


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> "Whey is good, but i would stay away from the creatine. It's not the best choice for you because it does have side effects."



did he actually have anything based on science to say about creatine, or just the shit he has heard on Fox news?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> did he actually have anything based on science to say about creatine, or just the shit he has heard on Fox news?



i asked him about that and he said he just recently learned about it from the news. He's a good guy but has no knowledge about medical science relating to lifting.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 29, 2005)

What have they been saying on Fox News?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> What have they been saying on Fox News?



lol, that was a joke, but I am sure they have spun their share of crap on it.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i asked him about that and he said he just recently learned about it from the news.



glad to hear he is using credible sources for his "medical" advice...unbelievable.


----------



## FenderBender (Dec 29, 2005)

Everyone I know who's ever went on a low-cal diet, lost 10-15 at first and then their metabolism crashed, weight loss stalled, they got bored and put the lbs ++ back on!!!!   YO-YOing!

Your brother needs to increase his activity level and commit to a lifestyle of making good choices about the the stuff that goes in his mouth.  

At 240 he could probably eat 3000 cals a day with moderate exercise... and lose fat at a healthy clip IFFFFF.... he makes the right food choices.
This is aproximate and could be pin pointed with a good body composition measurement.

6 small meals a day  3 hours or so apart,  5 onces of lean protein with 1cup high fiber starchy carbs and  1 or more cups of fiberous vegy....and thats per meal!!!!!  A lot of good food to fuel your body, not rob it .

As fat loss continues and his body comp changes he'll have to change the diet but a professional should be sought out to put him on a program.


I'm not saying that he shouldn't listen to his doctor...rather find a doctor who works with athleats and trainers who is willing to put him on a good program.

Corperate America wants us all fat and sick!!!!!   Thats how they make money!!!!   They addict us to junk and medicate us when the results of our poisoning starts to take its toll!!!!


Our brains get addicted to the taste of sweet and fat....try not having anything sweet for 1 month, no sugar, jam,honey, artificial sweetner, diet drinks, etc.    After the month is up try drinking a coke....you'll spit it out it tastes so gross to you.   Now try eating an apple or cantalope and it will taste like manna from heaven.....our bodys, know what it wants if we just let our taste buds clear out!!!

OK, I'm down off the soapbox


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2005)

FenderBender said:
			
		

> Corperate America wants us all fat and sick!!!!!   Thats how they make money!!!!   They addict us to junk and medicate us when the results of our poisoning starts to take its toll!!!!
> 
> 
> Our brains get addicted to the taste of sweet and fat....try not having anything sweet for 1 month, no sugar, jam,honey, artificial sweetner, diet drinks, etc.    After the month is up try drinking a coke....you'll spit it out it tastes so gross to you.   Now try eating an apple or cantalope and it will taste like manna from heaven.....our bodys, know what it wants if we just let our taste buds clear out!!!
> ...




   

Corporate is incorrectly spelled, but good job none the less.

Questions:  How do you propose one eats 5 ounces of lean meat per meal?  How is this achieved or afforded?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

> After the month is up try drinking a coke....you'll spit it out it tastes so gross to you.



This is so TRUE


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 30, 2005)

I would say 3000 cals.

this for 2 weeks.

make sure it is spread out over 6-8 meals, with good fats, lean protein, good carbs. veggies and fruit.

chicken breasts, turkey breasts, ff cottage cheese, skim milk, whole wheat bread, brown rice.

slowly lower cals like, 500 per week. then when he is losing at a steady rate, maintain there, then if he wants to lose more lower em again, but no lower than 1800.

week1-2: 3000 cals
week3-4: 2700 cals
week5-6: 2400 cals
week7-8: 2100 cals

adding, cardio and weights with this should be good. get enough water. and at the 8 week mark even a thermo product, most are crap but some are ok. but make sure his diet and training are dialed in very well first.


----------



## FenderBender (Dec 30, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Corporate is incorrectly spelled, but good job none the less.
> 
> Questions:  How do you propose one eats 5 ounces of lean meat per meal?  How is this achieved or afforded?



Sorry about the mis-spell, I get stupid when I rant  

Was using posted diet as a generalization.

As far as the protein goes, I use egg whites once or twice a day, and one or two shakes with whey protein, so that leaves two or three meals with "real food" like chicken breast, tuna, ground turkey breast, etc.

I go to Costco and stock up on big discount packages, ussually cooking one bigger batch so I have enough for a few meals.  I also make alot of "healthy" one pot soups and stews i.e. turkey split pea, or chicken and bean chilli.  This helps cut cost and saves alot of time by cooking a big batch and portioning/freezing many meals at once.

Its not easy or cheap ,but at 43 I have yet to find a magic pill.  For me the other alternative is to eat junk and die @ 50 like my dad and his father.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

FenderBender said:
			
		

> I also make alot of "healthy" one pot soups and stews i.e. turkey split pea, or chicken and bean chilli.  This helps cut cost and saves alot of time by cooking a big batch and portioning/freezing many meals at once.


I do this too.  One pots rock.  You can do a lot with proteins, veggies and brown rice.  Meal in a tupperware bowl.  It's convenient and you don't have to do any cleanup after the initial batch is made.


----------

